# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SIUVA Sur 2016: XXI Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa

## inform@cción

*SIUVA Sur 2016: XXI Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa | 13 y 14 de julio*
Lugar: Hotel las Dunas, Ica - Perú  facebook.com/SIUVA.PERU  *Infórmese Inscripciones:
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú (511) 241 - 4422 | 444 - 5660 Anexo 102 o 103 955 - 009 - 710 | 998 - 338 - 134 | eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe inform@cción ¡ Información para la Acción ! /// Inicio*Temas similares: SUIVA Norte 2016: XX Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa | 20 y 21 de Abril SIUVA SUR 2014 - XVII SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - 16 Y 17 DE JULIO SIUVA NORTE 2014 - XVI Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa - 10 y 11 de abril XV SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - SIUVA SUR 2013 XIV SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL DE LA UVA DE MESA - SIUVA NORTE 2013

----------

